# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  GPS "ослепнет" в следующем году

## Karlson

Навигаторы системы глобального позиционирования GPS могут "ослепнуть" уже в следующем году. Как предупреждает бюджетное управление правительства США, последствия мирового финансового кризиса грозят лишить орбитальную группировку навигационной системы необходимого числа спутников.

взято отсюда

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Ну будем юзать Глонасс :Wink:  Так что в целом думаю не сильно страшно  :Smiley:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

вместе с вот этой статьёй наводит на интересные размышления - 



> Роскосмос обратился в правительство России с предложением запретить импорт автомобилей, не оборудованных GPS-приемниками, способными улавливать сигнал навигационной системы ГЛОНАСС


UPD: кстати статья про gps в оригинале куда отпимистичней звучит... виидимо наши нарочно сгущают краски

----------


## fotorama

> Ну будем юзать Глонасс Так что в целом думаю не сильно страшно


боже упоси  нас от этой участи..... пусть ее сначала доделают..... у глонаса нехвотает спутников, поэтому глонас тоже юзает спутники GPS..... а фишка с определением вашего место положения и перепрокладки маршрута, которая осуществляется только в стоячем режиме.....

----------


## AndreyKa

> поэтому глонас тоже юзает спутники GPS


Это как, интересно, можно поподробнее?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Это как, интересно, можно поподробнее?


Если приемник универсальный, то он может ловить GPS и Глонасс. Т.е. он например "видит" три спутника Глонасс и 4 спутника GPS. Используя данные от тех и других спутников приемник может точнее определить координаты, чем по Глонасс или GPS по отдельности. Но это при условии, что "математика" приемника умеет это делать

----------


## AndreyKa

То, что духсистемный *приёмник* может использовать спутники GPS, а не только ГЛОНАСС это понятно. Мне не понятно как *ГЛОНАСС* "юзает" спутники GPS.

----------


## fotorama

> То, что духсистемный *приёмник* может использовать спутники GPS, а не только ГЛОНАСС это понятно. Мне не понятно как *ГЛОНАСС* "юзает" спутники GPS.


извините не совсем правильно выразился... правильно ответил Олег... Ссылку на материал дать не могу т.к. читал о этой беде глонаса в одном из журналов около 6-9 месяцев назад.... в статье были некие из недостатков нашей системы навигации: 1 что система может настроиться на спутник только когда вы находетесь в недвижении (тоесть вы не можете врубить навигатор и сразу поехать вам придется ждать пока он соединится со спутником и сориентируется, а это не очень удобно веть можно прождать от 2 до 15 минут), 2 из наиболее серьезных недостатков описанных в статье и который запомнил я (остальные там были не такими уж  сильными недостатками) это что для нормальной работы системы им нужно минимум (не помню скока ) спутников, а на данный момент на орбите находится в районе 1/3 их...  и поэтому навигаторы глонаса так же пока будут пользоваться спутниками GPS, я не думаю что  за последние 6-9 месяцев они смогли запустить недостающие спутники.... если для вас это очень принципиально то я попробую отыскать дома эту статью, но боюсь журнала того уже нет..... увы я их после прочтения не храню.....

----------

